# Kapitalistische Arbeitsbeschaffung



## Mosquera

Hola, a ver si me podeis ayudar. 
*kapitalistische arbeistbeschaffung* es el titular de una revista alemana de los años 30. No hay más texto. La frase acompaña a una fotografía donde se ve a un hombre vestido con traje y sombrero de copa, una persona adinerada. Detrás se ve el muro de una carcel.
Gracias.


----------



## heidita

> Kapitalistische Arbeitsbeschaffung: Millionen Arbeitslose bauen neue Zuchthäuser für die anderen, die keine Arbeit bekommen können.


 
Este es el texto completo.

productividad capitalista: millones de desempleados construyen prisiones para los que no_ pueden_ trabajar.


----------



## Lucibelle

Yo le veo una cierta ironía, ¿no? 
Creo de todos modos que Arbeitsbeschaffung se podría traducir como "empleo". Esto es: 
El empleo capitalista


----------



## Fernando

Aquí:

http://dict.leo.org/esde?lang=de&lp=esde&search=Arbeitsbeschaffung

lo traducen como "Creación de empleo", que creo que tendría aplicación en este ejemplo.

Y sí, supongo que el texto es irónico.


----------



## Lucibelle

Ahhh, Fernando!
esa era la expresión que andaba buscando. Sí, coincido contigo, "la creación capitalista del empleo" sería un buen título.
Saludos


----------



## Mosquera

Muchas gracias a los tres.


----------

